# In Dash DVD player am/fm



## Mike8623 (Sep 25, 2008)

OK guys I am a old duffer.......or kinda, but I am thinking of buying an:4-dontkno in dash dvd player for my 96 ford F250.......so I thought I would ask the guys in the know..........

above all I would like a unit that is tough, I do some dirt road stuff so the unit needs to be really built to take it, don't want my music skipping around as I go down my dirt road. So next I would like a unit that is one din with a motorized 7 inch screen. one that plays DVD's, CD's is am/fm and is satellite capable...........anything else if fine with me.......so how about it..........recommendations...........

also what else should I be concerned with........


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Stick with the name brands. Pioneer, Eclipse, Alpine, Kenwood, JVC, Nakamichi. Crutchfield is a good place to look around, although not the cheapest, but they offer damned good customer service.


----------



## contagious (Sep 18, 2008)

i sell pioneer units, AVH-P7800DVD on my 04 Chevy dually and no problems at all. there unit AVH-P5000DVD retails for about $650 and its a pretty good unit for the price.


----------

